# Loire: Campsite and Hotel?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're planning a holiday with some friends who don't have a motorhome and who haven't been to France before. It's early stages yet but what we need is a hotel they can stay in and a campsite not too far away.

The area we're thinking about is around Tours. In our pre-motorhome days we have stayed in both Montrichard and Langeais, both of which are on a train line into Tours, which we'd find an advantage again

Does anyone have any suggestions? Also, how soon do campsites get booked? We'd be quite happy to use Aires on the way there and back but would like to be sure of getting a proper campsite near our friends' hotel.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can direct us to hotels, campsites or websites



Chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

One place might might be Here.

If you like it there are Hotels in the village or they do rent timber tents which are a novel way of spending a holiday.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Try this municipal site, just south of Tours:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1465

It's a lovely site which also has a small number of chalets for hire which may suit your friends, if not there are several decent looking hotels nearby in the village.
The site has a small swimming pool, sporting facilities, riverside walks and a very pleasant restaurant which holds a dance with live "genuine" French music on Sunday lunchtime.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Azay, Chinon and Amboise to name but 3 have excellent municipal sites and are in the town with hotels close - we've always got in and never booked. Amboise one now has an aire attached.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

How about the site at Saumur? It's on the island just across from the town. Posh hotel on the island between the road and the site. Also a smallish hotel just into the town on the river side - Hotel Cristal (?spelling)

Train station for Tours Amboise Blois etc.

Sue


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A beautiful site on the banksof the Cher is:
Camping Intercommunal de la Confluence at Savonnieres south of Tours. There are hotels in the village. Unfortunately they do not have a website, but a web search will find details.
Gerry


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

How about Brissac Quince, near Angers?

http://www.campingetang.com/en/services.html

As well as a caqmpsite, they also rent cabins. 
Can be found in the CC Europe book


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. We'll have a good look at them so we can discuss it all when we visit our friends next weekend.


Chris


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5318

Hi

This site about 20 kilom. north of Saumur also has gites which might be a possibility. Very friendly English owners. We spent a week there two years ago. Booking is usually neccessary.

Motorhomer


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Hotels near Tours*

Some lovely towns in Touraine include:

Amboise - Leonardo da Vinci lived there for the last 3 years of his life, a guest of the king. His house has a museum with scale models of all his inventions. 
The little Hotel Blason is nice, in the old town.

Chinon - the Hotel Agnes Sorel, by the river is small and good. 
Hotel Gargantua in the old town also good, splendid old building, about 14th Century - marvellous place to stay. This is where Rabelais came from. Also good is Hotel le Manoir de la Giraudiere, just outside Chinon at Beaumont sur Veron. 
Don't miss the Abbey of Fontevraud nearby, where Richard the Lionheart, and Eleanor of Aquitaine are buried, it also has very interesting mediaeval kitchens.

Loches
Hotel de France is good. Loches has a chateau and a fortified keep, with a torture chamber in the dungeon.

Villandry - fascinating chateau with superb kitchen gardens


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Would also recommend Chinon, don't know about motorhome facilities (we were on the motorbike) but we certainly saw plenty. lots of nice hotels, we stayed in one just behind the statue of Joan of Arc, old hotel with modern annexe also some wonderful eateries. It is high on our list of places to visit when we get the motorhome.
Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Hotels near Tours*



hmh said:


> Some lovely towns in Touraine include:
> 
> Amboise - Leonardo da Vinci lived there for the last 3 years of his life, a guest of the king. His house has a museum with scale models of all his inventions.
> The little Hotel Blason is nice, in the old town.
> ...


Thanks hmh

Enjoying looking at all the suggestions and have had a good look at the Hotel Blason website. So far I think we're most interested in Savonniere (suggested by GerryD) or Amboise. We like the latter and would like to return but haven't been to the former which looks very close to Tours and Villandry. Until we see our friends at the weekend we won't be totally clear what we're aiming for but want to go armed with possibilities.

I notice you're in the Correze. John owned (half of) a house there, in Branceilles near Meyssac but had to sell it in 1999. We still miss it and the area. The motorhome is, in part, our compensation, and cost nearly as much!

Chris


----------

